# New Jersey in the house



## erockrazor (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

Nice to see there is a forum this dedicated to composition. I have been wanting to find a forum like this for a while.

I am a college student who just got my first two independent film scores and radio documentary music under my belt. Also, audio production is my major in college in which I've been studying for almost 4 years now. I am looking to find more work with film, radio, television, and video games. It's been encouraging and positive so far. Enough about me...

Can you direct me to any good introductory books for the business or the art of music composition for the media? I'd like to pick up a few used books and crack the books as soon as I can.

I can't wait to get more involved with this community and the arts. Thank you for your greetings and all your help you can offer. Eric G :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to VI, Eric! You might want to start with Aaron Marks' Complete Guide to Game Audio. Perhaps others will chime in on their recommendations.


----------



## erockrazor (Dec 4, 2008)

The book has now been ordered. All of this stuff seems very new to me. It feels like the first time I read about compressors all over again. Oh the nostalgia ... :lol: 

Now I'm on the look for nice internet articles for sampling.


----------

